# Mad skills



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2011)

I know this dude has been posted here before, but I never get tired of watching his videos.  Here's his latest:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2011)

Saw that over on CF, the high wire act was amazing!!!!


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 16, 2011)

Some crazy stuff.  Those guys doing the trials stuff are amazing.


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Some crazy stuff.  Those guys doing the trials stuff are amazing.



+1 just incredible. These guys are more comfortable on a bike than I am on my own two feet. Truly amazing demonstration of skill.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2011)

I always enjoy watching his videos.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2011)

The high wire thing was impressive, but I like the other video (done in Ireland/Scotland?) better.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The high wire thing was impressive, but I like the other video (done in Ireland/Scotland?) better.



He's got several other videos out there, most of which are shot in the UK, I think.  This one was shot in Scotland as well.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> Truly amazing demonstration of skill.



There must have been 100 times in the video where I thought, "oh my god".  Not only did the High Wire thing amaze me but the rear tire hopping on the elevated beams was freaking cool. Some amazing riding. I wonder if there is a blooper reel anywhere.


----------

